# Why do they call them blue dogs?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

They call these APBTs blue and yet they are gray. 
Why did they call them blue?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

probably for the same reason they call red dogs red and not brown.
because they look sort of blue


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

That's like asking how high is up jus sometthing we don't have the answer to


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

If you were to do one in a pastel portrait you would use gray and cobalt blue to get that color.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you read older writings of dogmen, they almost always refer to them as Grey. 

Blue is a much better sales pitch. Why have a lame grey dog when u can have a blue.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

blue is a dilute of black. grey is not a dilute color, but it is also not a color found in our breed.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well their not really grey. Grey doesnt have such a blue tint to it like our dogs do. Grey dogs are just that a light grey color so the color of our dogs can not be considered grey so they say they are blue since you will never see a actual blue dog. Just a guess lol


----------

